
ASP.NET Core – 2300% More Requests Served per Second - velmu
http://web.ageofascent.com/asp-net-core-exeeds-1-15-million-requests-12-6-gbps/
======
dickvdbrink
This looks like an old post from februari. Would like to see a current status
post though

